
Ask HN: Alternatives to the classic Todo List App when learning a new language? - samford100
I&#x27;m learning Rust and want to try my hand at building a small application. I often use the tried and true todo list app to get a feel for a language since I completely understand the domain and the CRUD operations. However, ole reliable is getting boring! I know, know, that _is_ part of the point, but I could use a break. Additionally, searching for examples of simple operations in Rust brings me to other todo apps since everyone uses it as an example. I find myself just rewriting someone else&#x27;s code without thinking for myself.<p>Does anyone here have a drop in replacement for a todo list app? Something with a very small number of CRUD operations and a very simple domain.<p>Thanks!
======
cglong
I read somewhere that "Twitter clients are the new Hello World" :)

------
olalonde
A CLI/library for some web API, there are quite a few missing.

